# Black Friday Shopping



## 16k-rpm (Jul 19, 2012)

It's that time of year again, time to get deals on new play gear. I am looking for some nice quality bib shorts. I don't want to spend much more then $150.00-200.00 on a pair. I think have narrowed it down to the Castelli Free Aero Race Bib and the LG CB Carbon 2 Bib short. 

I am coming from the Performance Ultra Bibs. The performance bibs have served me well, specially for the price, however I am looking to upgrade. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

this has been discussed ad nauseum. plenty of bib threads, if you really are looking for the scoop you may do well do search for bib threads... tons of threads with pictures and all.

Most people with $200 to burn get a pair of Assos.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Rapha currently has their sale going on.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Last year I paid $156 for my assoss at the factory outlet (Mile S5). When I went back 6 months later for another pair, they did not have my size. I wound up buying LG CB Carbon 2 for maybe $135 or so.

I prefer the Assos. Even with the $20 price difference, I'd choose the Assos. Starting at the 1:30 mark or so they really start to separate themselves comfort wise. Until then it is real close. 

cmn


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Nov 22, 2015)

I just like the time when Black Friday arrives. Lots of shopping at a great dealing price. It's so fun. Last year I bought a Sony Xperia Z5 smartphone, and a Sony 32" LED TV.


----------

